# New Tohatsu 60 ?



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I heard Tohatsu is coming out with a new 60 HP engine to replace the Honda BF60 clone they’ve been selling. The only thing I’ve seen is a picture of a graphic on a dock posted on IG.

Anybody have more details?


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

Tohatsu guys at the boat show said about 9lbs heavier than the 40-50, same engine block.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I think they won’t be available for 4-6months. My friend is getting his skiff built now, putting a 50 tohatsu on it, not worth missing tarpon season waiting on new 60


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Tohatsu has new 60 at 239 lb, Suzuki still the lightest at 229lb


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I thought it was lighter, same weight as 40 and 50 Tohatsu.


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

I have seen and heard that the weight is 213

Mike


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

IRLyRiser said:


> I thought it was lighter, same weight as 40 and 50 Tohatsu.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I thought I saw where they were making it on the same block as the 50’s. Was going to be available in 15” shaft. Was from Miami boat show. Maybe I’m thinking of something else. A 15” shaft 60 hp that weighs 213 would be bad a$$.


----------



## Days Off (Feb 9, 2016)

One of the Chittum demo skiffs at the Miami Boat Show was running it. According to him it was the only one available at the moment. Thing is tiny. I had a chance to demo the skiff and it was impressive. Can't remember the exact weight # but I believe 213 sounds close to it. Send Chittum a message on instagram and they'll give you the info.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Swe said:


> View attachment 62578


That photo is the current production model 60hp. 

The new 60hp that looks identical to the current 40/50hp and weighs almost the same. Not the 239lbs of the current one.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Swe said:


> View attachment 62578


I don’t think the 60 you mentioned here is the “new” one that was debuted at the Miami boat show. I was told at the show the 20” would come out in a few months, followed by the 15” 6 months or so after. I believe Chittum had the only one on their 12° Mangrove demo that was at the show. I didn’t sea trial it, but it did look small for a 60 as mentioned above.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

nativejax said:


> That photo is the current production model 60hp.
> 
> The new 60hp that looks identical to the current 40/50hp and weighs almost the same. Not the 239lbs of the current one.


Ok. The one I looked at two years ago was 265lb now the have a 239lb model listed. So maybe they changed again but nothing from Tohatsu listed yet on another change, must not be coming out that soon.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

A 15" shaft will weigh less than a 20". Not much less but there is a difference...
I guess they will update the website if its lighter than what they list on their webpage?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Days Off said:


> One of the Chittum demo skiffs at the Miami Boat Show was running it. According to him it was the only one available at the moment. Thing is tiny. I had a chance to demo the skiff and it was impressive. Can't remember the exact weight # but I believe 213 sounds close to it. Send Chittum a message on instagram and they'll give you the info.


That’s the ONE! I heard they didn’t have a high enough pitch prop for it. 

But besides that how did that skiff ride? Was the hull noisy? Uncomfortably stiff? I know it was dry.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Ran & poled the full carbon 12 degree Mangrove 18 at the Miami Boatshow. Very nice riding boat. It was a rocket with the Tohatsu 60. Definitely lighter than the standard glass Mangrove. The ride is very soft. Chittum’s IG page has various videos. It’s hard for people to understand how these lighter boats skim over rough water and ride very well. When the bow bounces, it lands softly.



Stevie said:


> Ran the Tohatsu 60 on the Chittum Carbon Mangrove at the Miami Boatshow on Sunday. Strong engine. Felt significantly more thrust than the 50 in the mid range. The prop was made for a 50, so could not feel any top end difference. Also as a non-cupped prop, hole shot was normal compared to my cupped prop on 50. Understand the long shaft version will be available in the US in May. The short shaft will be in the Fall or early next year.


https://www.instagram.com/p/BuCmOk-lFmB/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=5peggk9tap4b

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bt9qiqBFKtI/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1hcp2p3uidj6m


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Stevie said:


> Ran & poled the full carbon 12 degree Mangrove 18 at the Miami Boatshow. Very nice riding boat. It was a rocket with the Tohatsu 60. Definitely lighter than the standard glass Mangrove. The ride is very soft. Chittum’s IG page has various videos. It’s hard for people to understand how these lighter boats skim over rough water and ride very well. When the bow bounces, it lands softly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw video on Chittum’s Instagram of that skiff with its trim tabs peaking while being poled with someone on the bow. That thing floats CRAZY high unloaded sitting at the dock... I’m talking can’t understand unless you see it high. After seeing it in person, I’m seriously tempted to sell my Waterman and trade up, as the 12° bottom would make Biscayne bay more comfortable for me. I purposely didn’t sea trail it for the sake of my marriage and check book! Lol! I’m thinking I won’t be so lucky come next boat show.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Stevie said:


> Ran & poled the full carbon 12 degree Mangrove 18 at the Miami Boatshow. Very nice riding boat. It was a rocket with the Tohatsu 60. Definitely lighter than the standard glass Mangrove. The ride is very soft. Chittum’s IG page has various videos. It’s hard for people to understand how these lighter boats skim over rough water and ride very well. When the bow bounces, it lands softly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw video on Chittum’s Instagram of that skiff with its trim tabs peaking while being poled with someone on the bow. That thing floats CRAZY high unloaded sitting at the dock... I’m talking can’t understand unless you see it high. After seeing it in person, I’m seriously tempted to sell my Waterman and trade up, as the 12° bottom would make Biscayne bay more comfortable for me. I purposely didn’t sea trail it for the sake of my marriage and check book! Lol! I’m thinking I won’t be so lucky come next boat show.


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

From Tohatsu’s 2019 literature:


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

No habla 

https://www.nauticapress.com/novo-motor-tohatsu-mfs60/


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

MariettaMike said:


> No habla
> 
> https://www.nauticapress.com/novo-motor-tohatsu-mfs60/


What I could read is that it’s available in May. 98.5 kg = 217 pounds. I hear they will make a run of both long and short shafts for the first delivery


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

can you get it in a tiller version?


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

manny2376 said:


> I saw video on Chittum’s Instagram of that skiff with its trim tabs peaking while being poled with someone on the bow. That thing floats CRAZY high unloaded sitting at the dock... I’m talking can’t understand unless you see it high. After seeing it in person, I’m seriously tempted to sell my Waterman and trade up, as the 12° bottom would make Biscayne bay more comfortable for me. I purposely didn’t sea trail it for the sake of my marriage and check book! Lol! I’m thinking I won’t be so lucky come next boat show.


A more economical option would be the standard composite Mangrove 12 degree with a portable gas tank. Maybe 80lbs heavier, but a still a great shallow, easy poling boat. 

As with your idea @manny2376, there are guys trading in some epic 2 degree boats for the Mangrove 12 degree, yet achieving the same draft —including a guy on this forum.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

devrep said:


> can you get it in a tiller version?


To my understanding, yes


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

devrep said:


> can you get it in a tiller version?


Yes, according to the link Mike posted.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

It's interesting how just a few years ago the Tohatsu was not popular to say the least. Most wouldn't dare put one on a high end skiff. Now you see them being put on all the time. They have always been a good motor. Just seems strange.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

A 15” shaft, 217 pound 60 hp sounds soooooo good.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Stevie said:


> A more economical option would be the standard composite Mangrove 12 degree with a portable gas tank. Maybe 80lbs heavier, but a still a great shallow, easy poling boat.
> 
> As with your idea @manny2376, there are guys trading in some epic 2 degree boats for the Mangrove 12 degree, yet achieving the same draft —including a guy on this forum.


@Stevie so, safe to say the carbon upgrades shave those 80# you’re referring to, as the boat show skiff was a carbon build to my knowledge. I’m not a fan of a portable fuel cell, so that would be something I would look to spec as a built in, but I’m not married to the “carbon” idea. It’s my understanding that carbon components are used through the standard build and one can upgrade how much extra is used, correct?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Ok guys in 12-14 months when Stevie is buying the next gen Chittum, I am calling dibs on the used Hatsu' 60 that he's getting this year.

@Stevie you heard it, I called dibs.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

manny2376 said:


> @Stevie so, safe to say the carbon upgrades shave those 80# you’re referring to, as the boat show skiff was a carbon build to my knowledge. I’m not a fan of a portable fuel cell, so that would be something I would look to spec as a built in, but I’m not married to the “carbon” idea. It’s my understanding that carbon components are used through the standard build and one can upgrade how much extra is used, correct?


PM sent. I wrote a review of the Mangrove and will also reply there.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> Ok guys in 12-14 months when Stevie is buying the next gen Chittum.


It's the skiffjunkie18.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

manny2376 said:


> @Stevie so, safe to say the carbon upgrades shave those 80# you’re referring to, as the boat show skiff was a carbon build to my knowledge. I’m not a fan of a portable fuel cell, so that would be something I would look to spec as a built in, but I’m not married to the “carbon” idea. It’s my understanding that carbon components are used through the standard build and one can upgrade how much extra is used, correct?


Mine has the carbon package but not full carbon. There are actually 3 options. Full Carbon, a partial carbon package(bulkheads, hatches, poling platform deck, casting platform deck and console), then I believe there is an option with no carbon in the hull. I also had the aluminum tank put in and they used mine to test the biggest size they could get away with and still get it in and out of the hatch without cutting, just for future knowledge. I have almost 14gal at full which give me approx 100mi range at wide open. Come take a ride if you are in central Florida and want to fish Mosquito Lagoon.


----------



## Days Off (Feb 9, 2016)

Stevie said:


> Ran & poled the full carbon 12 degree Mangrove 18 at the Miami Boatshow. Very nice riding boat. It was a rocket with the Tohatsu 60. Definitely lighter than the standard glass Mangrove. The ride is very soft. Chittum’s IG page has various videos. It’s hard for people to understand how these lighter boats skim over rough water and ride very well. When the bow bounces, it lands softly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't agree more. Rocket is the correct word to describe it. Crazy how well it rode over the show slop. It just skips over the chop like nothing and not even mention how dry the ride is. I demo'd several boats during the show and this is the only one that I wish could afford right now.


----------

